# Opinions: Anesthesia free teeth cleaning



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a registered dental hygienist and have been cleaning "people teeth" for 14 years now. I'm able to thoroughly clean my own dogs' teeth without anesthesia, therefore I disagree with anyone who says it is not possible to get under the gums. It is possible. I do it!

The only valid argument I've seen against doing this is the risk of harm to both the dog and the operator. Regardless of how well-behaved a dog has been in the past, they are still unpredictable animals and one can never know for sure if they are going to bite or if they are going to move in such a way that they cause the dental instruments to damage their oral tissues.

That's my two cents


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a link to a thread about this:

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/34810-anesthesia-free-dental-care.html


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

The anecdotal evidence in that article is just as likely (if not more likely) to have been caused by an incompetent technician than as a result of no anesthesia being used. 

There is nothing in that article that would allow anyone to draw a scientific relationship between the two. Its really nothing more than an opinion piece with some pictures thrown in for effect, IMO. 

I haven't ever looked for any research on this topic, so I don't know if its out there or not. Perhaps it would show that on average, cleanings are less-effective without anesthesia, I certainly don't argue that. I can see how that would be true, in fact. 

However, I do know that it is not IMPOSSIBLE to do it well and I have not yet seen an e_vidence-based argument _against it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I do my own dogs teeth, and I think for 4.5 and 3 years old their chompers are looking pretty good for dogs that have never had a dental done. But mine let me pick at and scrub them, with utmost patience, and there are dogs that I groom that don't even let me touch their faces. It's a procedure that's not right for everyone.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Fluffyspoos, their teeth look great! Very impressive!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So they are done. Pablo has some loose teeth. He said if they don't tighten back up he will need to go under anesthesia and have them pulled. The last time Pablo had his teeth cleaned under anesthesia they pulled 6 teeth. Said his gums look good and there is no infection on either dog.

The vet and the tech loved Emilio! He is such a good dog. Not a mean bone in his body and he always tries so hard to please. Very quiet, sweet guy. 

All this teeth talk made me look closely into Misha's mouth. She has a LOT of retained baby teeth, looks like a shark with two rows of teeth. A few have come out and others are loose but it makes me nervous.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I do Remi's as well, and he lets me do anything, but let some one else try to put their hand near or in his mouth, and he is not as happy... I think that there are pros and cons on both sides...


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I was too slack with tooth brushing and now Ralph has tartar buildup. I have him booked in for an awake cleaning next month. My plan is to have a clean slate to start with and then upkeep from there. I sure hope it doesn't do more damage than good :bulgy-eyes::blah:


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

ive had both of my dogs done without one is a chi(9) and other is a mpoo(2).

personally i dont see anything wrong with it. 

pros 
costs less
does not need to be put under
good for older dogs or dogs with health problems

cons
no xrays
dog can move and be injured
may not notice problems


really i think this is best for a maintenance program or for dogs that cant be put under. id still recommend regular cleaning once in a while so you can get xrays done to make sure there are not other problems hiding in there.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

There is a significant difference.

"Awake" is just a brushing. No scaler used and no probing to check for pockets. Its ideal for dogs with just minor calculus buildup.

Asleep dentistry is done with an electronic scaler to break up all the calculus built up on the teeth, in the cracks of molars etc. Then, its polished with a high speed buffer. Each tooth has a probe that measures the pocket depth. This MUSt be done under anesthesia with the trachea well blocked as high volumes and power of water/tooth debris can get passed down the trechea. Any vet who offers to do this type of cleaning "awake" is a vet asking for trouble.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

awake can indeed include probing, exploring and subgingival scaling. in fact, an electronic scaler does not replace scaling with hand instruments; one should always go back and do fine scaling and exploring with hand instruments when doing a thorough prophy. electronic scalers just allow us to get the bulky stuff out of the way first to get to the fine cleaning faster! 

in reality, a hand instrument can do everything, and more, that an electronic one can do.

ETA: you are correct that polishing cannot be done, though. polishing just smooth surfaces to slow the adhesion of more build-up so while it is a useful step in a cleaning, i don't worry too much about not bring able to do it.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm still stuck at the thought of "Pablo being wrap up like a little burrito".

I clean Charlie's teeth every night before bed. Everyday is a spray but once a week is a brush. At first being an inexperience dog owner, he bit me and as a result, my right thumb is hurt when I bent it now. So the thought of wrapping him up like a little burrito comes in mind.  

I brushed Edison's teeth daily. Not thoroughly, just an intro to brushing is good enough. I don't want to sacrifice another fingers. The puppies teeth are sharp like needle.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is so much more then "just brushing".


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I brush Swizzle's teeth and pretend to use the scaler and he is fine. If you train him it will be more relaxed and no burrito wrap will be needed. I think the dog would hate this which would be ok for an occasional procedure but not good for a daily brushing.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

I assure you an "AWAKE" dental should not include probing or even hand scaling. Do YOU sit there while your dentist puts probed down your gums without feeling pain?? OUCH! 

"SEDATED" dentals can have hand scaling and probing. There needs to be analgesia on board for this.

"ANESTHETIC" dentals can have electronic scaling, polishing and tooth repairs/puling

I advise all of you who think a completely awake dental is more than just tartar cracking and brushing actually witness the dental. Probing and Hand scaling on an awake dog is very damaging and painful. 

http://www.mercerislandvet.com/2012/05/02/complications-of-non-anesthesia-dentistry-a-case-report/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvzaUlDUAhU

I cant imagine anyone wanting to do "real" dentals on their awake dog  A Brushing or tartar cracking SURE, but for dental health you;ve got to do it right!!!

Im not saying there is zero benefit to having a good brushing, but a real dental is so much more than that. Do an awake brushing every few months, and a real dental exam (under anesthetic) as needed. I dont believe they need to be done unless there are problems...maybe once or twice in an animals lifetime.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When you call it "brushing", what comes to mind is a little dog tooth paste on a brush, then brush/brush/brush, 2 min, all done! yay!

I can assure you this is not what they are doing with the "cleaning". They do hand scale and scrape. Just as my teeth are done, while I'm wide awake. My teeth are "probed" while I'm awake and if they hit a sore spot, ouch! yes! it hurts! They use an ultrasonic cleaner on my teeth, while I am wide awake, no need for pain killers. Now yes, if I'm going to have additional work such as extractions or root canal (never had either but I can imagine its not too pleasant) I would expect to be numbed in some way. 

According to my daughter who watched the whole process, neither dog ever flinched. They were relaxed for the procedure. The vet gave them a checkup before and after, including vitals, listening to their hearts, and a general head to toe exam. He even checked Pablos back and neck because he is often sore, and we didn't want him to be in any kind of pain or discomfort for the procedure.

I do agree that they need dentals under anesthesia. Pablo actually is now 8 years old and has had 4 dentals under anesthesia and this is his second without. Emilio is 5 years old and has never had a dental under anesthesia, but his teeth are in very good shape and because of his liver issues, I don't feel the need to put him under....yet. This is his second dental without anesthesia. 

I think another "pro" to having it done under anesthesia is that it forces pre-anesthsia blood work. When we had Loomis our cats dental done, the blood work showed hyper-thyroid which we may not have discovered for years had we not had his teeth done. (He has now had radiation and has normal thyroid).


----------

